# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Дорогие преданные! Просьба о помощи!

## Светлана )

Дорогие преданные! Просьба о помощи! Из чата учеников Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами: просьба о помощи для нашей духовной сестры, одной из давних учениц Гурудева, Гаура-Премананди д.д., которая много лет служит Гурудеву и преданным, многие знают её по Польскому туру. Ей предстоит тяжёлая операция, и сейчас не хватает средств для операции и лечения. Дорогие администраторы форума, Шад Госвами прабху(Александр Усанин) может подтвердить эту информацию от санги учеников Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами.
Очень нужно любое финансовое пожертвование, даже самое скромное и очень нужно Ваше молитвенное участие!

https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid...86370248340012

Объявление из чата учеников Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами, которое было размещено Сакхи Вринда д.д.:

"Харе Кришна дорогие преданные. примите мои смиренные поклоны в пыли Ваших лотосных стоп.Вот на такой пост решилась наша дорогая духовная сестра Гаура Премананди... нужна сумма 2000 долларов!! Пожалуйста, давайте поможем ей и молитвами и финансово! Я точно знаю, на сколько сложно ей было написать в фб этот пост, и на сколько она смиренна, что не просит денег сама, и служит.. служит почти сутками, находясь даже в больнице.
В августе мы уже делали сбор средств для матаджи, и тогда нам удалось собрать около 15 000 гривен, этой суммы хватило на все необходимое лечение, но на операцию ещё осталась нужна сумма непосильная для матаджи 2000 $.

Ваши пожертвования можно перевести на мою карту (для Украины)
ПриватБанк 4149 4993 4249 2509
Микитина Ольга Олеговна

И в России
на карту Гаура Премананди

2200 0202 2156 4729 (Карта мир РНКБ банка)

В комментариях к платежу НИЧЕГО не пишите, напишите в личные сообщения мне и Гаура Премананди матаджи о переводе. Искренне благодарим Вас и надеемся, что вместе сможем преодолеть эти трудности материального мира!"

----------


## Светлана )

Сегодняшнее письмо от матаджи Гаура Премананди:
 Мои любимые братья и сестры! Спасибо за Вашу помощь! Мне все еще недостаточно средств, операция через 30 минут... по благословению моих наставников, мужа и жены, учеников Прабхупады, Чакраварти Прабху и матаджи Дина Шараны,  ДжиБиСи  и регионального секретаря, я написала пост на английском про то, что случилось. Многие спрашивали.

Они велели начать сбор средств. я ни у кого ничего не прошу, просто выполняю наставление моих кураторов.
Просто следую наставлению, потому что давала обет мледовать наставлениям ДжиБиСи, а моя куратор - член ДжиБиСи.
Мои родные, мне очень неудобно, и я не хочу ничего ни у кого просить. Так как брахман я калиюжный и только по милости  Шрилы Гурудева, и не достойна принимать пожертвования. Просто следование наставлению.
 На русский еще не успела перевести. Если Вам интересно, может через авто перевод https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...00009011506959https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...00009011506959

----------


## Светлана )

Как развивается ситуация у нашей духовной сестры Гаура Премананди д.д. сейчас:

https://www.facebook.com/10000901150...82234/?app=fbl

Перевод с английского:

"Мои дорогие друзья, Вы спросили меня, как прошла моя операция, которая должна была состояться 26 ноября. Она была отменена так как не было всей суммы денег. Мои наставники, муж и жена, ученики Прабхупады, Чакраварти Прабху и матаджи Дина Шарана, сказали мне снова разместить объявление о сборе средств.
… вчера моего отца привезли на скорой в больницу с двусторонней пневмонией и температурой 40С. У мамы сейчас температура 39С, у меня-38,5 С.
Мы потеряли запах и вкус. Похоже на Ковид. Мой отец чувствует себя очень плохо, похоже, он умирает. Врачи сказали, что завтра заберут в больницу и мою маму. Мы сдали тесты на Ковид, так что ждем результатов.
Пожалуйста, молитесь о моем отце, чтобы он всегда помнил Кришну и не забывал о Нём ни на минуту, потому что эта минута может быть последней.
Дорогие вайшнавы, наша семья, мы нищие у ваших лотосных стоп. Пожалуйста, помолитесь за нас. Очень трудно вспоминать о Кришне в сильной боли. Но по милости вайшнавов и гуру все возможно.
Я хотела также спросить вас, кто пожертвовал деньги на мою операцию, можно ли мне взять немного из той суммы денег, купить лекарства для родителей? Пожалуйста, пишите в комментариях.
Так почему же мне все еще нужна операция?
У меня была опухоль из-за врачебной ошибки. Общая сумма требуемой операции составляет 150 000 индийских рупий и около 153 000 российских рублей или 2000 долларов.
Эта срочная операция происходит потому, что врач, делая пломбировку корня зуба, занёс в десну бактерии, которые могут передаваться только с кровью. Я получила это в зубоврачебном кресле.
Чтобы вылечить эту инфекцию, пришлось принимать антибиотики, которые почти уничтожили печень, сердце и почки. Кроме того, дантист не полностью заполнил корневой канал зуба и оставил там сломанный кусок своего инструмента, добрый доктор. Так образовалась киста в кости челюсти.
Во рту у меня должна быть специальная металлическая конструкция, ввинченная в кость, потому что была операция на десне, и теперь зубов не осталось, поэтому десна может разрушиться.
Кроме того, у меня было 3 автокатастрофы и 1 несчастный случай с рикшей. Все это время водитель был цел и невредим. Но я не очень...
В первый раз у меня был перелом ногу, у меня в ноге была металлическая конструкция, и я долго не могла ходить. Сидела в инвалидной коляске.
Было сотрясение мозга и травма позвоночника. Во второй раз тоже была травма головы, спины и коленей, и некоторое время ходила с палкой. Так что теперь все прошлые травмы напомнили о себе. Нужно их лечить …
еще у меня низкий иммунитет и анемия, низкий гемоглобин, поэтому врачи сказали, что я должна есть мясо, или я умру. Я этого, конечно, не делала, нужны уколы и витамины. Все стоит дорого...
У меня была хорошая работа, а потом я оставил свою хорошую корпоративную работу с большим гонораром, так как они требовали бросить ИСККОН и снять кантхималы и никогда не общаться с преданными. А глава компании сказал, что я не должен участвовать в харинамах и распространять книги, поэтому я решил бросить ту работу ради служения Гуру и Кришне, так как начальство на работе было против.
Потом я присоединилась к храму, посвящая всю энергию служению Гуру и Кришне, и все те небольшие сбережения, которые у меня были, тратила на служение, распространение книг и живопись для храмов.
Сейчас у меня нет денег, и я нахожусь в самом тяжелом положении в своей жизни. Это мои молитвы к моему возлюбленному Господу, чтобы получить прибежище у Него и Его преданных.
У меня нет никакого дохода, потому что в последние годы я ездила с Падаятрой, распространяла книги, рисовала задники для алтарей в храмах, служила на польских турах и не устраивалась ни на какую кармическую работу, только служение.
Мои родители уже на пенсии, но они все равно пытались заработать немного денег, но из-за возраста правительство не позволяет старикам сейчас устраиваться на работу и выходить на улицу.
Поэтому я выполняю указание от джи-би-си Матаджи Дины Шараны, моей наставницы, размещая это письмо. Дорогие преданные, все Ваши щедрые пожертвования действительно помогут в качестве предложения служения Гуру и ГАУРАНГЕ.
Есть несколько вариантов оплаты банковских реквизитов одного преданного, все ваши ценные вклады очень помогут мне выполнить эту важную операцию ??
Я буду вечно благодарна Вам за ваши добрые пожертвования, за сбор средств для функционирования этого тела, которое может помочь служить.
Ваш служанка Гаура Премананди Деви даси.
Пожалуйста, напишите мне, что вы послали, потому что на имя того преданного, Махавана Прабху, приходит много пожертвований для других целей, и он просил сообщить об этом.
INDIAN BANK DETAILS
Account Holder: ANDREY SOLDATOV
Account Number: 09421080000572
IFSC: HDFC0000942
Branch: VRINDAVAN
MMID:9240674
HDFC bank

Но Махаван Прабху попросил меня сообщать о каждом переводе, который был для меня, чтобы сделать список и не перепутать. Поэтому, пожалуйста, пишите в личные сообщения.

Реквизиты российского банка:

Имя - Grinenko Natalia
Гриненко Наталья

Номер карты
2200 0202 21564729

30101810335100000607
Банковский номер

Номер счета
40817810984002200856

Корр. счет №30101810335100000607 в Отделении Республика Крым
БИК 043510607
КПП 910201001

PAY SEND -Самый простой способ отправить деньги в первый раз без комиссии. Это займет всего несколько минут. Просто зарегистрируйтесь в Paysend и напишите мне, я сделаю запрос, и это займет всего 2 секунды и минимальный процент, меньше, чем PayPal. Если вы делаете это в первый раз, то это бесплатно, если вы перейдете по этой ссылке и поставите промо код 00fe46
https://paysend.com/bonus?code=00fe46&lang=en -Привет!

Ваш первый денежный перевод будет бесплатным paysend.com - просто используйте мой инвайт-код 00fe46 при совершении вашей первой транзакции. Более подробная информация о https://paysend.com/bonus#top.
Более дорогостоящим, чем PaySend, является PayPal mahavan@gmail.com
Но Махаван Прабху попросил меня сообщать о каждом переводе мне, чтобы я могла дать список, чтобы не перепутать. Поэтому, пожалуйста, пишите в личные сообщения!

Моя особая благодарность моему наставнику в трудных ситуациях, Рашешвару Гопалу Дасу и дорогой доброй сестре, Manisha Panda
, которые так помогли мне в эти дни морально и материально. Они как солнечный свет в моей жизни, удивительные подарки от Кришны. не знаю, что бы я без них делала. Они дали мне столько любви и заботы.
Моя благодарность также этим сострадательным душам:

Stela Saci-sundari Hristova

,
Arkadiusz Wo?niak
,
Chakravarty Das
,
Chakleshvara Das
Das,
Mahavan Das
,
Yamunacarya Das Ids

Anna Molochkova Ids

Mondakini Yamuna Skrypkina

Hrishikesh Das Gandhi

Шри Сакхи Вринда Даси

Roman Voievodin

Hare Krishna Das

Natalia Andreeva
и другие, которые так много помогали мне и, кажется, беспокоились об этом материальном теле, в котором я нахожусь больше, чем я сам.
Также Спасибо
Vishnukanta Das
, который очень помог мне морально. мне импонирует его пример, как держаться дальше в тяжелых жизненных обстоятельствах. Он потерял мать в автомобильной катастрофе и стал очень мудрым.


Спасибо вам, дорогие преданные, за Вашу добрую поддержку!"

https://www.facebook.com/10000901150...82234/?app=fbl

----------


## Светлана )

Вчера было сообщение от нашей духовной сестры Гаура-Премананди д.д.: https://www.facebook.com/gaurapreman...2501929060164/
 ????My dear friends! 
You asked how my parents are and how am i. 
i feel very bad and do not have enough breath. Maybe soon will be my last breath... waiting for Ambulance already for 5 hours. Russian Ambulance is so fast?
My parents are  hospitalized in Yalta's  hospital now in critically bad condition. 
Please pray for my parents they do not forget Krishna in the hospital and for me that i could not forget lotus feet of my spiritual master and Srila Prabhupada!
If you want to know our story, what happened to me and parents or if You want to donate something from the heart 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...00009011506959
Мои дорогие друзья! Вы спрашивали, как дела у моих родителей и у меня. 
у меня не хватает дыхания и я задыхаюсь. Жду скорую уже 5 часов. Может это мои последние вдохи... Скорая в России очень быстра!
Мои родители были госпитализированы и сейчас в инфекционной больнице г.Ялты в критически плохом состоянии. 
Пожалуйста, помолитесь за родителей, чтобы они не забыли Кришну в госпитале! И пожалуйста, помолитесь, чтобы я не смогла забыть лотосные стопы моего дорогого Духовного учителя и Шрилы Прабхупады!  
Если вы хотите узнать нашу историю или пожертвовать что-то от сердца, 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...00009011506959


P.S.
Огромная благодарность всем преданным,всем, кто из истинной вайшнавской скромности просили не называть их имён, за Ваши пожертвования и искренние молитвы! Помощь вайшнавов бесценна. Вашими руками помогает Сам Кришна!
Сегодня я уже увидела на её страничке в фейсбуке ссылку на новую лекцию Гурудева, наша сестра жива и продолжает своё служение даже в тяжелейшем положении, с трудом дыша, лёжа в больнице. Это потрясающий пример для меня...

----------


## Светлана )

Вчера была операция:
https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid...86370248340012

Дорогие мои друзья! Сегодня моя операция и это возможно просто по Твоей милости! Ты пожертвовал деньги и молился за меня, поэтому я не забывал Кришну до этого момента. Я очень благодарен Вам всем за поддержку! ??
 я очень благодарна всем, кто пожертвовал лакшми и на https://www.gofundme.com/f/help-gaura-premanandi
всe деньги перечисляются напрямую в клинику, не на мою карту, все под контролем Вайрагья Прабху и матаджи Дина Шарана


https://www.gofundme.com/f/help-gaur...ource=customer

----------


## Светлана )

https://www.facebook.com/gaurapreman...64083657235323
  Дорогие друзья, если Вы поделитесь этим сообщением, Вы поможете мне выполнить указание моих старших.
  ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ, МОЖЕТ КТО-ТО ЗАХОЧЕТ ПОМОЧЬ.

   Последние несколько месяцев я очень стеснялась, но несколько дней назад я получила прямые наставления, 
написала на английском, но не понявшие ничего русскоязычные преданные велели перевести.

 Матаджи Дина Шарана  Dina Sharana Kaufmann , член GBC и региональный секретарь Германии, Лихтенштейна,Австрии и Швейцарии, позвонила мне и сказала снова написать о Gofundme, потому что не все средства на операции и лекарства
 были собраны, и скоро его срок выйдет и он  будет закрыт, не достигнув необходимой суммы. Сказали надо торопиться.
 Возможно, Вы знаете, что у меня было несколько операций, а должно быть еще больше, лечение последствий после автомобильной аварии и так далее. Мне вставляли спицы шурупы в ногу, рассыпавшуюся на много осколков,заражение и т д.

 Эти деньги, которые Вы жертвуете, не поступают непосредственно на мой счет.
 Они поступают на счет того, кто создал публикацию - Дмитрия Рандара прабху Dmitry Randar,
 их контролирует матаджи Наяна Манджари Nayana Manjari Nathalie Keller, а затем они поступают на счет Вайрагьи прабху Vairagya Das. Его попросил этим заниматься Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами после того как узнал, что преданные хотят собрать деньги на мое лечение.
 Поэтому Вайрагья прабху  отправляет  деньги напрямую в больницу и контролирует, сколько стоит каждое лекарство.
 У Вайрагьи прабху  есть все чеки из аптек, и я могу выслать фотографии этих чеков тому, кто захочет увидеть их после пожертвования или до на то, что уже было потрачено. 

Я не потратила НИ ОДНОГО рубля, даже на еду, (хотя еда - это лекарство в моей ситуации авитаминоза):
 я не "трогала деньги", у меня не было ни одного лишнего рубля, Вайрагья Прабху использовал все деньги, 
чтобы заплатить аптеке за лекарства и врачу за операции.

  У меня есть страховка, но она действует только для определенных вещей, вы знаете наверное, и не покрывает всего в моей стране.
 Что-то можно сделать бесплатно, например, анализ крови, какие-то операции покрываются страховкой, какие-то нет.
 Например, когда я лежу в больнице, с меня не берут денег за пребывание, не берут денег за кровать,
 но большинство лекарств  не покрываются страховкой, ну и так далее. Что-то покрывается, но не все. 
  Все расходы должным образом документируются. 

Одна матаджи написала: "Вы собрали деньги, у вас есть деньги", как будто я на эти деньги покупаю ананасы и кокосы или что-то еще. 
Я НЕ ПОЛУЧИЛА ДЕНЬГИ. Они были использованы только на лекарства, и я могу отчитаться за каждый рубль, на каждом чеке есть время, дата и сумма. 
Эти деньги были собраны добрыми преданными, которые откликнулись для помощи в чрезвычайной ситуации. 
Я очень прошу прощения в пыли лотосных стоп матаджи Наяны Манджари, которая советовала мне написать весной,
 когда это было не так срочно, а я постеснялась это сделать.
 До самого последнего момента я надеялась, что смогу заработать, но теперь я должна признать, что не смогу заработать 
так много за это короткое время, и как Драупади подняла руки к Кришне, отказавшись от своих попыток, 
я поднимаю руки к преданным, отказавшись от своих попыток и отдаваясь в "их руки". 

Я ОЧЕНЬ БЛАГОДАРНА ВСЕМ, КТО УЖЕ ПОЖЕРТВОВАЛ и КТО  ЕЩЕ ПОЖЕРТВУЕТ. 
НЕКОТОРЫЕ ДЕЛАЛИ ЭТО АНОНИМНО, Я НЕ МОГУ ВИДЕТЬ имена, поэтому я не могу видеть многие имена. 
 НО МОЕ СЕРДЦЕ ВИДИТ ВСЕХ.
Я очень благодарна таким людям как Васудева Кршна Дас Vasudeva Krsna Das, который меня совсем не знал 
и просто увидел на фейсбуке, но его доброе сердце очень огромно и он очень сильно поддержал нашу семью морально и материально.

  P.S. на Gofundme указана сумма с учётом комиссии, она  получается огромная, 14 процентов: Комиссия Gofundme плюс комиссия за обмен валюты, плюс комиссия за перевод.

P.P.S. ДА БЛАГОСЛОВИТ ВАС ГОСПОДЬ ЗА ВАШИ ДОБРЫЕ СЕРДЦА, за то, что помогаете своими пожертвованиями не быть лежачим овощем и продолжать служить.
 Я ЛЮБЛЮ ВАС ВСЕХ!!!



https://www.facebook.com/gaurapremanandi.dd
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...00009011506959

Я НЕ ХОТЕЛА ПОСТИТЬ ТАКИЕ ФОТО - как это, после моей недавней операции (которая была сделана после последствий автомобильной аварии. Но пришлось, потому что старшие сказали - осталось всего несколько дней и скоро должна быть
 новая операция,  на которую недостаточно средств. 
Так что эта фотография иллюстрирует не только то, как невозможно забраться в инвалидном кресле на второй этаж,
 когда рядом никого нет, чтобы помочь. 

Мои старшие сказали, что я не смогу "взобраться одна на эту гору суммы лечения" всех операций и лекарств,
 которые у меня должны быть, и должна забыть о любых сомнениях и чувстве собственного достоинства, 
просить о помощи
 и принять прибежище у стоп преданных. 
Поэтому, мои дорогие друзья, если вы неравнодушны, пожалуйста, поделитесь этим постом. 
Может быть, кто-то захочет помочь. 
Мои старшие сказали мне поделиться этим постом и попросить, может быть, кто-то из преданных сможет пролить милость.

За эти месяцы мне сделали две операции, внутри тела добавилось металлических конструкций,
 и теперь Вы можете с гордостью сказать, что среди Ваших друзей есть одна "Железная ЛЕДИ:.
 Также похудела на 20 кг и с ними ушло всякое чувство собственной значимости, когда я делаю это по указанию старших - прошу помощи: я очень стесняюсь, но мне приходится просить, 
иначе без лечения я буду просто лежачим овощем и не смогу служить.

Я очень благодарна всем, кто помогал уже зимой и весной. На эти деньги у меня появились необходимые лекарства 
и операция, деньги отправлялись напрямую в больницу или по чекам в аптеку Вайрагьей Прабху -( у него на карточке деньги, не у меня).

 У меня есть все чеки, на деньги Gofundme или которые были отправлены на мою личную карту,
 и каждый рубль находится под контролем специальных лиц, если вы  не верите, 
в личные сообщения я могу все чеки отправить, подробнее:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...00009011506959

----------

